# The New Treasury of Scripture Knowledge-Jerome H. Smith



## Mayflower (Dec 1, 2007)

Does anyone use this work often : The New Treasury of Scripture Knowledge: An easy-to-use one-volume library for Bible study and lesson preparation by Jerome H. Smith ?

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Treasury-Scripture-Knowledge-easy-use/dp/0840776942]Amazon.com: The New Treasury of Scripture Knowledge: An easy-to-use one-volume library for Bible study and lesson preparation.: Books: Jerome H. Smith[/ame]


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 1, 2007)

I do know that some prefer the original version. I haven't used either so really can't give an opinion one way or another.


----------

